# Vittoria Rubino Pro II vs Michelin Krylion's



## lemond111 (May 22, 2005)

I have always run Michelin Krylions since they came out, prior to that used their carbon comps.

Never rode the Vit Rubino Pro II and wanted someones opinion that can c/w the Krylions.

Krylions are really back ordered (see other thread about this) so I am trying to find a replacement. Staying away from Conti's. 

Purchasing this for a training tire.


----------



## The Moontrane (Nov 28, 2005)

For me the Vitt Rubino Pro ll is a supple tire that gets decent mileage. The Krylions are more durable and long-lasting. 
With the Vitts I got a puncture to the rear that was deep enough to need a new tire. A few weeks later the front got two goat head punctures.

I never experienced any of this when I rode 6,000+ miles with the Krylions.

When the Vitts are shot, I’ll install new Krylions – 700X25.

Hope this helps


----------



## lawrence (May 17, 2005)

You can't compare the Rubino to the Krylion. A better comparison is the Zaffiro. The Krylion are going to last substantially longer than the Rubino but the Rubino are going to handle better and go faster. The Zaffiro are going to last longer than the Rubino but not go as fast and is a great inexpensive training tire. I have 8,000-9,000 on my Zaffiros and ironically the only flats that I got, either 2 or 3, were within the first 300 miles, after that, nothing. Flats are relative. My belief, but I'm sure, the Krylion is going to be a better flat resistance tire than the Zaffiros. Several years ago for my training and winter tires, I switched over to heavy duty, thicker, heavier, thorn resistant tubes. That may be another reason why I haven't gotten a flat with the Zaffiros after the first 300 miles. In the winter I ride with 25 Kenda with kevlar tires with the thorn resistant tubes. I have 5 sets of rims with 3 cassettes mounted so it's easy for me to switch between both tires, lighter tubes, and wheels. One set of wheels I have a 28 cog for hills though I rarely use it but those wheels are very strong and aero and I like them for the pounding I give them for the hills. I'm a big guy, 211 lbs, now, most of my riding on those Zaffiros and Kenda was when I was 220-242 lbs. so they should have even worn more.


----------



## The Moontrane (Nov 28, 2005)

lawrence said:


> You can't compare the Rubino to the Krylion.


I can and did. 

lemond111 wanted an answer to a specific question; you think his question is invalid.


----------



## lawrence (May 17, 2005)

You're right, you compared them and I agree with your comparison. The Krylion are a longer lasting tire and not as supple as the Rubinos. I was thinking that they were too different tires and not an equal comparison.


----------



## lemond111 (May 22, 2005)

Thanks for both of your replies. The reason I compared those 2 tires is b/c I know the Krylions oh so well and a bike shop helper said this is a similiar tire to those and needed some input.

Everyone pushes conti's but I wanted to try something different.


----------



## house (Oct 19, 2007)

I have use Rubinos extensively for the last few years as my training tyre, probably 20 - 30 000 km on multiple sets. Now bear in mind that there is about a million different versions of the rubino. The basic Rubino is a 60 TPI tyre and the pro-tech is a 120 TPI tyre. The latter is what I have been using lately. They roll surprisingly well, wear very well and puncture resistance is excellent. My only concern is wet weather performance. I had two low speed crashes last year in situations where I felt the tyres should have hung on a bit better. So I'm giving the Krylions a go, mainly as they are on special at the moment. Comfort & rolling is not quite as good as the rubinos, have had no punctures, but haven't tried out the wet weather thing yet.
I think you'd be happy on either of these two tyres, so get what is cheapest & available.
Finally, ride quality is as good on the Rubinos as I've had on any other tyre; the 60 TPI rubino is harsher though.


----------



## The Moontrane (Nov 28, 2005)

house said:


> I have use Rubinos extensively for the last few years as my training tyre, probably 20 - 30 000 km on multiple sets. Now bear in mind that there is about a million different versions of the rubino. The basic Rubino is a 60 TPI tyre and the pro-tech is a 120 TPI tyre. The latter is what I have been using lately. They roll surprisingly well, wear very well and puncture resistance is excellent. My only concern is wet weather performance. I had two low speed crashes last year in situations where I felt the tyres should have hung on a bit better. So I'm giving the Krylions a go, mainly as they are on special at the moment. Comfort & rolling is not quite as good as the rubinos, have had no punctures, but haven't tried out the wet weather thing yet.
> I think you'd be happy on either of these two tyres, so get what is cheapest & available.
> Finally, ride quality is as good on the Rubinos as I've had on any other tyre; the 60 TPI rubino is harsher though.


I have no experience riding Krylions in the rain (...lt never rains in Southern California...) but have read that they are suspect in wet weather.


----------



## haroun (Nov 12, 2008)

Adding my 2 cents to this comparison. I just got my first (rear) tire puncture today after 200 miles on the Rubinos. The puncture went through the center strip of the tire, the Kevlar portion, which is supposed to be tougher than the sides. Needless to say, I am disappointed. I hope that this was just a fluke and will report back if/when I get another puncture. 

On the other hand, I've never had a problem with the Krylions which are on my commuter bike. The Rubinos do ride much nicer than the Krylions. That fact alone might make the punctures tolerable.


----------



## Oldteen (Sep 7, 2005)

I prefer the Rubino Pro. Very good ride & handling (inc. wet), & in my experience very durable & flat resistant on typically bad Midwest roads. If you are used to Krylions the RPs should give you better ride. As house said, Vittoria makes multiple variants with Rubino name (not all posters state what Rubino they have). Agree with lawrence that Zaffiro Pro (again watch the variation) is tougher than Rubino Pro if that is what you seek, but ride/handling is not as good. Can't venture a ride/handling comparo between Zs & Ks since I've not had them at the same time.


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

I can't believe Zaffiros were even mentioned. Those cheap tires are so uncomfortable... but hey... Never ever got a flat on them ever after 1000's of miles. 

Prolly gonna put another 3k at least.


----------



## Oldteen (Sep 7, 2005)

CleavesF said:


> I can't believe Zaffiros were even mentioned. Those cheap tires are so uncomfortable... but hey... Never ever got a flat on them ever after 1000's of miles.
> 
> Prolly gonna put another 3k at least.


I think some of this is confusion over the Vittoria line.
The "Pro" series tires have folding bead vs wire bead on plain (non-Pro) versions. Pro's have higher thread-count casings than the plain (non-Pro) of same name. So Pro vs non-Pro are VERY different tires.
Rubino series (Pro & plain) have different tread design & material than Zaffiro line. There is also a Rubino Pro Tech which (according to company) adds more sidewall protection.
(vittoria.com)

I've ridden, but never owned, plain Zaffiro's (27tpi casing) & agree that they have a rather harsh ride (& less cornering grip). I have Zaffiro Pro on a back-up road bike right now & ride/handling really are not that bad (but clearly not as good as RPs). And they are inexpensive & wear like iron (5000+mi currently- tread has squared but no cuts & no thread showing). 

BTW- I am not in cycling industry at all- Just an obsessive non-racing roadie interested in finding best tires for my riding


----------



## haroun (Nov 12, 2008)

Oldteen said:


> As house said, Vittoria makes multiple variants with Rubino name (not all posters state what Rubino they have).


I assume, perhaps to my mistake, that the discussion here is about the tire brand and model stated in the thread title -- Vittoria Rubino Pro 2.


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

After reading the above, I found that Performance has the Vittoria Rubino Pro Slick Road Tire on sale for $29.99.
Is that a good deal for this tire?


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

jmlapoint said:


> After reading the above, I found that Performance has the Vittoria Rubino Pro Slick Road Tire on sale for $29.99.
> Is that a good deal for this tire?


This one?
http://www.probikekit.com/display.php?code=Y1152


----------



## sometimerider (Sep 21, 2007)

den bakker said:


> This one?
> http://www.probikekit.com/display.php?code=Y1152


As usual with PBK, not in stock. So it doesn't matter what price they're offering.


----------



## Steve-O (Jan 28, 2004)

*Rubino Pros new fave*

I had been a diehard Michelin Carbon / Krylion user up until about a year ago. I got a three pack of Rubino Pros off ProBikeKit and have been extremely impressed.


Weight of Rubino Pros slightly less then Krylions
The Rubino Pros seem to be a little more cut resistant
Rubino Pro sidewalls seem to hold up better to age / UV then Michelin (this is more of an appearance issue. I ride in the desert thus tires tend to get a "crackled look towards the end of their life).
Price on Rubino Pros less the Krylions

Both tires seem about equal in flat resistance. I am a firm believer that there are no FLATPROOF tires. I usually average one flat per 1K miles which is more then acceptable (especially during goathead season).


----------



## Oldteen (Sep 7, 2005)

haroun said:


> I assume, perhaps to my mistake, that the discussion here is about the tire brand and model stated in the thread title -- Vittoria Rubino Pro 2.


You're right, but comments have been made on other tires too.

BTW-
Vittoria (at least on their web site clincher chart) does not mention "Rubino Pro II), just RP.

http://www.vittoria.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=blogcategory&id=241&Itemid=208


----------



## az_will (Jun 11, 2008)

I just wrapped up 1100 miles on a pair of rubino plains. Endless flats throughout their short lifespan and at 1100 miles holes had worn through to the tube from the wear. On the last ride the rear tire blew (so much for one last ride optimism). I ride in alot of the regular places in Tucson, AZ which are pretty decent bike-laned roads. I have Vredestein SEs on now (good ol Performance bicycle's 26.99 sale- the Walmart of cycling), hopefully they'll be less flat prone and wear longer.


----------

